
TRAQ: The well-hidden score that controls your advertising revenue - JoshTriplett
https://medium.com/p/3f559a96e166#
======
obbybreeden
Thanks for re-posting this, there's a good amount of technical information in
there and I think people here will find it interesting, but my original
submission was fail.

Can I steal your title for future submissions elsewhere?

~~~
JoshTriplett
> Can I steal your title for future submissions elsewhere?

By all means. Thanks for the article.

